# [Praxis] Antec True Power New 750W vs. Intertech Combat Power 750W oder preiswert vs. billig



## Erzbaron (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen zu meinem aktuellen Artikel, ich möchte gleich drauf hinweisen das es sich bei diesem Artikel nicht um eine Review im "normalen" Sinne handelt. Ich denke nämlich wir haben hier im Forum bereits genug Artikel zum Antec True Power New 750W u. a. von FTS und Klutten. Wenn ihr also einen schönen und ausführlichen Test sucht schaut doch mal in die Threads der Kollegen .

Hier wird es hauptsächlich um etwas anderes gehen ... Habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt warum das Combat Power 750W fast 70€ billiger ist als das bereits recht günstige Antec True Power New 750W? Warum empfehlen wir im Netzteilunterforum es nicht? Diese Fragen und noch einiges mehr werden wir zusammen ergründen ... und ich kann sagen, ich hatte beim testen viel Spass und bin insgesamt knapp 130€ ärmer und hab 3 Netzteile gekillt  ...

Zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die wiederholte, tolle Zusammenarbeit mit Antec, personifiziert durch Christoph Katzer bedanken .


*Einleitung*

Dann wollen wir doch mal loslegen, das Combat Power wird in einem unauffälligen grauen Karton ausgeliefert und auch im Inneren nichts überraschendes, ein Kaltgerätekabel, Schrauben sowie ein paar Kabelbinder müssen als Zubehör ausreichen. Das Zubehör finde ich persönlich völlig ausreichend, mehr muss definitiv nicht drin sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ausgepackt macht das Combat Power 750W einen durchaus wertigen Eindruck, auch der Aufkleber mit den Specs ist einfach und gut zu verstehen und verspricht einiges ... 4x 12V Rails mit jeweils 20A und einer Combined Leistung von 650W allein auf den 12V Leitungen ... nicht schlecht ... garnicht schlecht ... ein 80plus Label fehlt leider.​ 
Allerdings möchte ich gleich drauf hinweisen das es sich hier um Herstellerangaben handelt und dieser Aufkleber keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung hat ... Warum ich das erwähne erkläre ich noch  jetzt erstmal die nächsten Bilder ...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ich weise jetzt schon einmal vorsorglich darauf hin, das von mir hier getestete Intertech Combat Power 750W ist NICHT das auf den Bildern gezeigte , das hier abgebildete starb schon wenige Sekunden nach dem ersten Einschalten einen geruchsintensiven Tod ... Das "zweite" Exemplar funktionierte garnicht erst. Erst das "dritte" Modell, hergestellt ebenfalls in 08/2010 funktionierte ... zumindest einige Zeit, aber später dazu mehr . Alle Exemplare sind KEINE Reviewsamples gewesen sondern Modelle aus der Massenproduktion, bestellt bei Amazon zum Stückpreis von 44€  ... Ich garantiere aber dafür das alle 3 Modelle technisch völlig identisch waren, ich hab nämlich alle aufgeschraubt und reingeschaut ... Garantie hin oder her ... und wo wir grad beim Thema "aufschrauben" sind ... ich weis doch worauf ihr alle wartet .​ 
*Ein Blick ins Innere des Combat Power 750W*​ 
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere auch schonmal das 700 - 750W Roundup von Soulpain bei P3D Now gelesen? Dort hat soulpain sich auch ein CP750W angeschaut KLICK MICH Schaut euch bitte vorallem das Innenraumfoto an ...​ 
Bei dem von Soulpain getesteten Modell handelt es sich nämlich noch um das "alte" Design mit Passiv PFC und 2 Primärkondensatoren. Nach Aussage einer Quelle die nicht genannt werden möchte handelt es sich bei beiden Designs um alte und modifizierte CWT Designs. Der Hersteller des Intertech Combat Power 750W ist nämlich die chinesische Firma XHY-Power welche unter anderem auch für Rhombustech und andere eher dem unteren Preissegment zuzuordnende Labels produziert.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie ihr auf dem letzten Foto seht hat sich die Firma XHY Power netterweise auf der günstigen Pertinax Platine verewigt. Es handelt sich ganz genau um das Modell XHY 2902 Rev. 2 ... schauen wir doch mal was uns die Homepage der Firma dazu erzählt ... KLICK MICH​ 
Das was auf der Homepage von XHY Power steht passt auch zu dem was auf die Platine gedruckt wurde, betrachtet mal das dritte Bild in Reihe 1, dort steht auf der Platine "250-350W" und "400-500W".​ 
Wenn wir nun einmal das "größte" Modell, nämlich das mit 400W Ausgangsleistung betrachten KLICK MICH HART sieht man die Übereinstimmung was das Innenraumdesign angeht sofort, die abgebildete Lötqualität wäre ok ... ob diese so eingehalten wird habe ich nicht nachgeprüft.​ 
Wenn ihr euch nun die Platine weiter genau anschaut fällt auch sofort sekundärseitig auf das nur 2x 12V Rails vorhanden sind ... das erkennt man auf dem mittleren Bild in der zweiten Reihe.​ 
Fassen wir also mal kurz zusammen, statt der versprochenen 4x 12V Rails gibts nur zwei physisch vorhandene, die Verarbeitung ist ok, das Design aber veraltet (Drahtwiderstände etc.) und der eigentliche Hersteller traut seinem Produkt maximal 500W laut der Platine zu ... na das stimmt doch optimistisch .​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Achja, was mir übrigens noch negativ aufgefallen ist, der verbaute, gleitgelagerte, Young Lin Tech Lüfter verliert Öl, das ist auf dem Bild an meinen Finger schwer zu erkennen aber auf dem Lüfterbild oben an der untersten Schaufel sieht man es auch.

*Ein Blick ins Innere des Antec True Power New 750W*

Zum True Power New 750W brauche ich nicht viele Worte zu verlieren, ein etwas gedrängtes Design, aber sauber verarbeitet. Wenn ihr mehr erfahren wollt schaut wie schon erwähnt in die anderen Tests (Links in der Einleitung). Viel Spass mit den Bildern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Praxiseinsatz und Geräuschtest*

Die folgende Hardware kam bei diesem Test zum Einsatz:

AMD Phenom II 720BE @ 965BE @ 1,45V cooled by EKL Matterhorn
Asrock 890GX Extreme3
8GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1,5V
Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC (Superoverclocked)
Samsung SPinpoint F3 500GB
TP Link WLAN Karte

Wie ihr seht ist meine Hardwareausstattung für ein Netzteil recht fordernd, meinen Praxistest in Sachen Effizienz werde ich wie gehabt mit den folgenden 4 Lastzuständen vergleichen, als Testgerät kommt ebenfalls wie gehabt mein Smarttech Energiekostenmessgerät zum Einsatz. Die Lautstärke sowie evtl. elektrische Nebengeräusche beurteile ich wieder subjektiv da ich den Einsatz von Messgeräten ohne Schalltoten Raum immernoch für unsinnig halte .

#1 Idle (Windows Desktop)
#2 Vollast CPU (Prime95)
#3 Vollast GPU (Furmark)
#4 absolute Vollast (Prime95 + Furmark)

Als dann, hier die Werte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die gemessenen Werte sind immer die Mittelwerte von mehreren Durchgängen, bis auf den Vollasttest des CP750. Aber hierzu seht ihr gleich noch ein Video . Wie ihr aber schon auf den ersten Blick erkennen könnt ist das TPN trotz recht hoher Leistungsaufnahme meines Rechners deutlich effizienter als das Combat Power. Beim Vollasttest schaltete das Combat Power 750W bereits nach wenigen Sekunden ab und verließ diese Welt mit einem richtig fiesen "Duft" ähnlich wie seine beiden Brüder vor ihm .

Hier noch kurz die per Multimeter gemessenen Spannungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Während des Praxistests war das True Power New 750W unscheinbar und schööön leise ... leider neigt es leise aber hörbar zum fiepen in Kombination mit meiner GTX470 SOC.

Das Combat Power 750W war über den gesamten Testablauf hinweg deutlich hörbar und das fiepen im Praxiseinsatz war wirklich sehr störend. Im 3D Mark Vantage und Furmark war das fiepen aufgrund der niedrigen Framerate nicht ohne Hilfsmittel hörbar.

*Videos*

Da ich mir vorgenommen hatte meine Tests besser zu protokollieren hab ich mal 3 Videos angefertigt. Der erste Video ist relativ "langweilig" und zeigt nur den normalen Betrieb des Combat Power 750W während eines 3D Mark Loop ... beim zweiten Video laufen Prime95 + Furmark und man sieht wie das Combat Power "notabschaltet" bei genau 597W an der Stecksdose , im dritten Video sieht man dann nur noch das es endgültig tot ist ... RIP kleines CP750 ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDJsMzqwe9Q&feature=related​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV8JBRxcftE&feature=related​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNYf1EuxklA&feature=related​ 
*Fazit:*​ 
Tja, die Ergebnisse sind ja recht eindeutig ... *das Antec True Power New 750W erhält von mir eine absolute Kaufempfehlung*. Das Gesamtkonzept ist schön stimmig, nur das dezente "fiepen" ist ein kleiner Fleck auf der weißen Weste.​ 
Was soll ich aber zum Combat Power 750W sagen ... der Käufer wird um 2 12V Rails "betrogen", die Effizienz ist für Ar... immerhin die Schutzschaltungen funktionieren ... zumindest haben sie es in meinem Falle getan ... *Ich kann nur jedem interessierten User abraten das Inter Tech Combat Power 750W zu kaufen.* Für den Preis von knapp 40€ bzw. etwas mehr gibts schon andere Modelle die halten was sie versprechen und je nach Dimensionierung auch in der Lage sind eine GTX 470 zu stemmen, für alle anderen reicht fast immer auch ein gutes 400 oder 500W Netzteil.​ 
Für Fragen, Kritik und Anregungen bin ich offen, immer raus damit ​


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Dezember 2010)

Artikel ist online ... viel Spass allerseits


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi 

schöner Bericht


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Dezember 2010)

Schöner und ausführlicher Usertest. 
Aber seltsamerweise kann ich die angehängten Bilder
nicht anwählen d.h ich kann sie zwar anklicken, aber einiger Zeit bricht 
Firefox mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, dass das Netztwerk-Zeit überschritten wäre. 

-----------------------
Aber für den Combat Power 750W, das sich von seinen kurzen
NT-Leben verabschiedet hatte, hätte man noch das Lied 
"Time To Say Goodbye" von Sarah Brightman abspielen können. 
Passt eigentlich sehr gut dazu.


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2010)

ach ja stimmt, hat du das Album auch freigegeben ich kann auch keine Bilder sehen!

@Frosdedje "Time To Say Goodbye"


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Komplimente Jungs ...

die beiden Alben sind öffentlich ... aber Frosdeje meint die 3 hier angehängten Bilder ... hmm ... komisch ... 

Oder siehst du garkeine Bilder Piou?


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2010)

ach so die angehängten Bilder sehe, wenn ich aber auf die Thumbs klicke öffnet sich ein neues Fenster und die bleiben weiß

aber das Album im Profil kann ich Problemlos betrachten


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Dezember 2010)

Es betrifft alle Bilder, wenn ich sie anklicken will, 
aber im Mini-Format sehe ich sie problemlos und auch in den Alben ist es kein Problem. 
Dann kommt nach einiger Zeit sowas, selbst nach nochmaligen Laden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Dezember 2010)

hmmm sehr seltsam ... ich verlink mal alle Bilder fix neu

edit:

Problem gefunden ^^ dieser Server 1.1.1.3 ist der Proxy über den ich aktuell surfe ^^

edit2: sooo Bilderbug gefixt, sollte alles wieder tadellos funktionieren


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Dezember 2010)

Endlich funktioniert alles, danke. 

Gab es im Inneren des Combat Power 750W irgendwelche Brandspuren, 
kaputten Elkos, etc. die nach der Notabschaltung entstanden sind?


----------



## Philipus II (27. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk an uns, danke!
Konstruktiver Tip für die Zukunft: Ziehe den Lasttest vor die Innenansicht. Dann kannst du die Defekten umtauschen

Hast du ne Rechtsschutzversicherung und Lust auf Streit? Dann auf in den Kampf. Siegel haben für die Gewährleistung keine Bedeutung.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Dezember 2010)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk an uns, danke!
> Konstruktiver Tip für die Zukunft: Ziehe den Lasttest vor die Innenansicht. Dann kannst du die Defekten umtauschen
> 
> Hast du ne Rechtsschutzversicherung und Lust auf Streit? Dann auf in den Kampf. Siegel haben für die Gewährleistung keine Bedeutung.


 
@ Frosdeje

Interessanterweise nicht bei einem einzigen ... Ich vermute (!!!) das der verbaute Sicherungschip beim Auslösen stirbt ... quasi wie ne Glasbruchsicherung nur das man die im Notfalle sogar tauschen könnte ... 

@ Phillipus II

Mein Anwalt hat sowieso genug zu tun  wenn ich solche Artikel schreibe und bewusst mein privates Geld in die Hand nehme für "Material" dann tausche ich nix um oder fange Streit an ... das wäre weder gegenüber dem Händler noch dem Hersteller fair ... wobei, das was Intertech macht auch nicht unbedingt die feine englische Art ist ^^

Trotzdem, freut mich das euch mein kleines Weihnachtsprojekt gefällt  EVTL schreibi ch noch was kleines zu den beiden Netzteilen die ich grad hier hab (Chieftec Nitro 850W, Scythe Couriki 2 Plug-In 850W) ... mal schauen ob ich Bock drauf hab


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Dezember 2010)

Schön, dass es bald wieder Usertests von ihnen geben wird. 
Und wären ein paar gute Vorschläge für einen Usertest:
- Scythe Gouriki Serie- (eventuell noch mit einen NT 
aus der Stronger-Serie vergleichen)
- Netzteil von Modecom. 
- Neue Version der Thermaltake TR2-Reihe.


----------



## poiu (28. Dezember 2010)

> EVTL schreibi ch noch was kleines zu den beiden Netzteilen die ich grad hier hab (Chieftec Nitro 850W, Scythe Couriki 2 Plug-In 850W) ... mal schauen ob ich Bock drauf hab



ey nix vorher ausplaudern Mr. Erzleaks


----------



## Black Lion (29. Dezember 2010)

oh man, wenn man sich dann die "Rezensionen" des Combat Power in diversen Shops anguckt, da wird einem Angst und bange:

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: DTK Combat Power Power Supply 750 WATT Passiv PFC CE ATX PC-Netzteil
K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks
Netzteil 750W Inter-Tech Combat Power CP750 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

stellt euch mal vor, unbedarfte User lesen sowas und kaufen dann diese Chinaböller, es is zum heulen...


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Dezember 2010)

ja, das ist das Problem ... die meisten Leute die da was schreiben freuen sich einfach das nicht gleich alles explodiert  ist  oder habe ne Kiste die vielleicht 200W unter Vollast saugt ...


----------



## Pagz (31. Dezember 2010)

Tolles Review
Normale NT Tests interessieren mich eher nicht, aber die Frage hat mich schon lange beschäftigt.
Jetzt weiß ichs
Kann mir zum Glück nicht mehr passieren


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Weil du jetzt ein Straight Power E8 hast?


----------



## Pagz (31. Dezember 2010)




----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Das letzte Video ist niedlich, da kann man fast schon die Verzweiflung im Finger sehen. 

Aber eine kleine Kritik hab ich bezüglich der Videos.
Es ist zu dunkel. Man sieht nicht so gut und das Display vom Messgerät ist gar nicht zu lesen, könntest du mal darauf achten und vielleicht beim nächsten Mal besser ausleuchten (kleine Richtstrahler oder sowas)?

Ansonsten sehr geiler Praxistest, die Bilder der Innerein beider Netzteile sprechen Bände. 

Ach ja, wenn das erste Video so langweilig ist, wieso machst du es dann? 

Mal eine blöde Frage nebenbei, wenn as NT abschaltet, die das Combat, wieso läufts dann später nicht mehr, was schaltet da ab und wieso kann man das nicht "Resetten"?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Das man die Zahlen auf dem Energiekostenmessgerät nicht sieht ist die Schuld von Youtube ^^ in meiner Originaldatei kann man die durchaus erkennen  mit der Ausleuchtung haste durchaus recht ... aber ich mach die Tests ja nicht zu ner speziellen Tageszeit sondern wenns passt und in diesem Falle war es nachts um 2 oder 3 

Beim Combat Power ist der Sicherungschip vermutlich draufgegangen ... der funktioniert ähnlich wie ne Glasbruchsicherung nur das man die wechseln könnte ... den Chip nicht ^^

Ich werd mir aber bei Gelegenheit mal ne ordentliche Videokamera besorgen ... diese Videos hab ich mit meiner Digicam aufgenommen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt schon mal gut, denn mit mit einer Videokamera kann man auch gute Filme machen.
Fotokameras sind für Fotos gut, damit Filmen ist wie mit dem Handy Fotos machen.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

hmm mein LG KM 900 Arena macht bei Tag eigentlich richtig gute Fotos  und bei brauchbaren Lichtverhältnissen auch Nachts


----------



## GxGamer (2. Februar 2011)

Sehr geiler Vergleich.
Ich muss mich echt mehr mit den Innenräumen auseinandersetzen, ich will auch erkennen können wenn man mich um Leitungen betrügt


----------



## AeroX (19. März 2011)

Schöner test. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet das das combat power teil dem antec überlegen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Kannst du noch mal ein paar Platinenbilder der NTs nachreichen, geht das noch?


----------



## der_w20 (10. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für den sehr interessanten Test. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, das solche China-Kracher überhaupt auf den Markt kommen können.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juni 2012)

der_w20 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den sehr interessanten Test. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, das solche China-Kracher überhaupt auf den Markt kommen können.


 
Irgendwie muss die Nachfrage nach Hardware ja erhalten werden^^


----------



## Cosmas (23. Dezember 2012)

so ich necroe mal nen bissel, aber da ich davon ausgehe, das sich an den teilen und ihrer "qualität" nicht viel geändert hat...

danke!

mein bruder, stellt sich grad nen rechner zusammen und fand bei egay ne anzeige, da wollten die das teil für schlappe 53€uronen loswerden, aber clever wie er is, frag er mich was ich von diversen angeboten halte, tja für den preis, war mir das ding eh schon zu chinaböller lastig, aber der kleine test hier, hat dann alles noch bestätigt und fand gleich verlinkung, damit er sich das auch gleich mal reinziehen kann und weiss, warum man solche cinaböller NT's nicht kauft.


----------

